# Adopting a Mustang



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

They aren't the same as a domesticated horse. They have a completely different mind-set about what is and isn't a threat. They have no idea that humans are not a threat and their reactions can be unpredictable. Most people who adopt mustangs, if they are not professional trainers themselves, hire a professional to gentle the horse first (i.e.-get it used to human contact and halter break it).

How much experience do you have with training a horse from the ground up? How many horses have you halter broke? How long have you been riding/around horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm training the one I have now with some things like neck reining. And I've been around horses for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Training a horse to neck rein is great, but it's not going to prepare you for handling a mustang fresh off the range. 

How long is "a while"? One year? Five years? Six months?

I have been around horses steadily for five years. My gelding was a basically unhandled stud colt when I bought him as a 2yo. He knew what a halter was, but had no clue other than that. Luckily, he wasn't feral, just unhandled. It still took me three months to get his leading and tying where I wanted it to be. Saddle training has been a whole other can of worms. He also is terrified of most men. He was 15hh and 1100lbs as a 2yo, so the size of an average fully-grown horse.

Now, think about it if you take a horse his size who has NEVER seen anything having to do with people or captivity before, and has a heightened flight response due to their feral nature. Their first reaction is not "Well, it's a person, so it might be okay" like a domestic horse. It's "OMG!!! Run away!!" followed by "Run away isn't working, so let me try going on the offensive."

There was a guy at my old barn who had a BLM mustang who wasn't handled correctly off the range. Guy got cocky and thought he'd teach the horse a lesson in the round pen for acting up on him. The guy ended up in the hospital with a severely broken arm and cracked ribs. The BO had to replace the boards in the round pen where the guy hit the wall because the boards were splintered. Oh, and he wasn't in the saddle. He was on the ground.

I think you may have an overly-romanticized idea of just how much work it is training a wild horse.

Also, look at the thread by CrossCountry about her 90-day extreme mustang challenge. She has a yearling that's she working with, plus she has knowledgeable horse people helping her, and she is still having a lot of challenges and setbacks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pokadotjira (Dec 31, 2012)

How long is a while? Have you ever halter broke a horse?


----------



## pokadotjira (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with DraftyAiresMum


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Roman, from the sound of it your young and have your entire life ahead of. I understand your desire to adopt a mustang, I had the same dream at a very young age. Since your parents are not into horses unless you have a mentor to help you every step of the way I advise you to wait until your older and more importantly have more horse experience.

I have a BLM mare that I adopted, a year ago, and speaking from experience she has been nothing like a domestically raised horse. She has a very strong survival instinct, can be very reactive, and is very sensitive to my body language. I came into this with a lot of horse experience, training, colt starting and it has been a great experience and I have learned a lot. I would absolutely not advise anybody who has not at least done colt starting to take on a mustang off the range without a lot of prior experience and/or a mentor to work very close with. A lot planning went into my fences, round pen and her housing arrangements prior to my bringing her in. I set up isle ways so I could safely move her from one area to another until I would be able to halter and lead her. I did my best to leave nothing to chance. It took me two weeks to get a halter on her, and we ended up having to rope her then work towards getting the halter on, nothing has been easy, but it has been fun and rewarding.

There is a program where you can adopt a mustang from a TIP trainer, I don't know the details but you can google it. The horse will at least be gentled, taught to lead, work with it feet, and have basic training. I also imagine they may help you along the way. My best advice is wait until you grown, and have more experience.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd recommend getting a horse that already knows the basics and then you two can have fun learning things like barrel racing or some showing or exploring trails.

A whole bunch of the adopted BLM horses end up being pasture puffs because most people cannot handle them. Not my idea of fun with a horse.


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

Roman they are not the same, please do more research on the mustang if you think the only difference is the mustang is a scared horse.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, I phrased that wrong. But they have _some _similarities. You wouldn't believe how much research I've done, like hours finding more about them and finding stories and opinions from people who've adopted them or know about them. 

I was thinking one time about going to a professional trainer and learn as much as I can for the next month or so before the adoption. Then, I could have the trainer help me out when I need it or give me tips. But I want to be the one that does practically everything with him. I want to be the one the mustang bonds with. I read somewhere, someone adopted a mustang and had another person train it. Once the horse was trained, he was sent back to his owner but the owner gave the horse to the trainer because the mustang would pretty much only do what the trainer wanted or something like that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It will take more than a month with a trainer to prepare you for the challenges of gentling and training a mustang.

I realize that it's a wonderful dream to have and I'm not trying to squash that dream indefinitely, but I think it would be better to hold off on a mustang until you have (much) more experience and can pay for everything on your own. You sound like you are fairly young and that your parents are in control of all things financial in regards to having a horse. 

Here's what I think you should do. I think you should sit down and figure out a plan for the future. State something like "When I am XX-years-old, I will be prepared to adopt a wild mustang and gentle it myself." Make that goal realistic, an age when you will be financially independent and can cater to the unique needs of a mustang. Outline all the things that you are going to do to prepare yourself to give that mustang the best possible life once off the range. Things like apprenticing for a trainer, creating a savings account specifically for your mustang, that sort of thing. 

Reading about it is great, but training horses can't be done from a book or a website. It's a hands-on thing that you have to get the feel for.

Do yourself and your future mustang a favor and wait until you're actually ready to take on a challenge like this.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I've had several mustangs. And I've been working with horses for over 40 years.

They are different, and some internet research won't necessarily prepare you for working with one.

That said, I encourage people to get mustangs, but with competent help the first time. And by competent help I don't mean any trainer, but a trainer who has worked with at lease a couple of these horses. They are all different, and it takes working with a few to get a good feel for what you might encounter.

There's a program called TIP, where experienced trainers gentle mustangs for people. If you want to gentle your own, I'd highly recommend finding a TIP trainer in your area and asking him or her to mentor you through the process. PLEASE don't let your ego get in the way of getting help from the beginning--the first few days and weeks are the most important--don't wait until you have a problem to get help. Get help BEFORE you have problem. You owe that to the horse.

Here's a link for TIP trainers: Mustang Heritage Foundation - Trainers

Is your facility suited for a mustang? The BLM has stringent requirements and I can promise they are there for a reason. Some of these horses can easily jump out of a 5 foot fence or knock down a fence that would hold any domestic horse. Also, do you have a round pen? Do you have a chute from the mustang paddock to the round pen? Don't think you will be able to teach your horse to lead in a day, and a more difficult one can take a good month to lead safely. You don't want to leave the horse in the small paddock all that time, and you don't want to try to walk it to a round pen or training area if it's not safe to lead. Think of how awful it would be to have a loose, untrained mustang.

Also, these horses don't respond to pressure in the same way as domestic horses. Do you or your mentor have experience with resistance-free training if that's what the horse will need? Do you have the feel and ability to determine if a wild horse is ready to bolt or become aggressive? I can promise you that unless you have worked with these horses before, you will likely put too much pressure because you think the horse can take it, but they won't show the pressure and can react very quickly if pushed too far.

I'm not trying to discourage, I am just trying to make sure you know what you are getting into and that you have the attitude and resources to succeed! BLM mustangs are amazing creatures and I doubt I would every go back to domestic horses.

Please feel free to PM me if I can help.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

@Frieda, I looked for a TIP trainers near me but the closest is an hour away :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> @Frieda, I looked for a TIP trainers near me but the closest is an hour away :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only an hour? Lucky!! I commute that distance back and fourth to school almost daily. I was even considering taking reining lesson 2 1/2 hours away over the summer (my trainer started taking students on again though). An hour really isn't bad, at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Only an hour? Lucky!! I commute that distance back and fourth to school almost daily. I was even considering taking reining lesson 2 1/2 hours away over the summer (my trainer started taking students on again though). An hour really isn't bad, at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably not, but it would be the trainer coming to me because I'd rather have the horse at my place where I can go visit it whenever and it'll get used to me.  I don't know...I'll have to tell my dad because I found that TIP trainer and two stables close by that offer training, I'm wondering if they'll "train" me and help me through the training with a mustang.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Only an hour? Lucky!! I commute that distance back and fourth to school almost daily. I was even considering taking reining lesson 2 1/2 hours away over the summer (my trainer started taking students on again though). An hour really isn't bad, at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me the nearest small town is 30 minuets away,with no traffic, and it has hardly anything, the closest tack/ farm/horse store besides rural king? 1 hour and 30 minuets away, closest stables? Over an hour away, an hour is nothin in my book anymore lol


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I understand your desire to have a mustang. Many of them are truly amazing horses. I dreamed of adopting a mustang from the time that I was a young teenager until circumstances finally allowed for me to adopt one when I was 20. Patience is key. This means having the patience to wait for the right time and place to adopt, as well as the patience to work with highly sensitive and reactive horses.

I agree that it is extremely important to work alongside someone who is familiar with mustangs. I was fortunate enough to board my mustang with a trainer who had gentled several mustangs while we worked through the initial gentling phase. While I did a great deal of the work myself, the trainer was there to help me through specific sticking points and keep an eye on me while I tried out new things.

Not all mustangs are the same by any stretch of the imagination. There are some who gentle down fairly easily, while others can receive regular work from the most experienced trainers for years and still never really be considered domesticated. If you do adopt, please be sure that you have someone knowledgeable there with you to help you select an appropriate horse. My yearling colt was actually more challenging to work with than the 4 year old mare that my trainer adopted at the same time.

I don't agree that having an adoption take place near you means that "fate" intends for you to adopt a mustang right then and there. Maybe "fate" really just intends for you to go and see for yourself what some of the mustangs are like and perhaps meet experienced mustang owners/trainers so that you have broader base of knowledge and a support system when it really is the most opportune time to adopt.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> Probably not, but it would be the trainer coming to me because I'd rather have the horse at my place where I can go visit it whenever and it'll get used to me.  I don't know...I'll have to tell my dad because I found that TIP trainer and two stables close by that offer training, I'm wondering if they'll "train" me and help me through the training with a mustang.


In life you can't get something for nothing. You want a mustang, you'll have to keep it at the trainers if he isn't will to travel. If you want more horse time you'll have to sacrifice time someone where else. If I want reining lessons I'll would of had to travel. Get the idea? 

Training a horse, no less a mustang, take more then just a few lessons and tips. You cannot learn timing, feel and technique in a couple lessons. I would get the whole "bonding" experience out of your head. The trainer will have him/her for several months. You will own this horse for a LIFETIME. That can be 20 years PLUS!! People "bond" with horses all the time who have been owned and trained by other people. If anything it highly likely to hurt your relationship! How will you feel after watching him buck your trainer off? Or if he kicks you? Working with him before your really ready can seriously kill your confidence. Genteling and breaking a mustang isn't for amatures, or even some skilled trainers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Bonding with horses is overrated and not needed either to be able to work effectively with a horse. 

And few trainers worth a darn are going to be driving out to someone's barn that hasn't got a clue as to what to do either.

As well as there are some pretty specific guidelines as to how horse is to be housed/kept. Can you meet those?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Should You Adopt?

I could possibly be the BEST candidate


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Palomine said:


> Bonding with horses is overrated and not needed either to be able to work effectively with a horse.
> 
> And few trainers worth a darn are going to be driving out to someone's barn that hasn't got a clue as to what to do either.
> 
> As well as there are some pretty specific guidelines as to how horse is to be housed/kept. Can you meet those?


1. Um, once the horse trusts you, you can do anything with it. Then a bond forms. There's nothing more special then a great bond with your horse.

2. It could happen...

3. Yeahhh, I've been doing a ton of research and stuff to figure out what to do for a gentling facility.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> Should You Adopt?
> 
> I could possibly be the BEST candidate


And according to that same site you could possibly be the WORST candidate. You can't take bits and pieces of information to suit your desires. This page did nothing to convince me you are ready. In fact it did quite the opposite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> 1. Um, once the horse trusts you, you can do anything with it. Then a bond forms. There's nothing more special then a great bond with your horse.


WRONG... Horses need respect and leadership to be able to train them. A "bond" will only get you hurt and badly. They are flight animals and no "bond" in the world can overcome that natural reaction. That comes with LEADERSHIP. Being friendly and lovey dovey gets you absolutely no where with horses. Please get some realistic knowledge and experience. No one wants to ruin your dream but you are NOT ready yet. This comment makes that crystal clear. Sorry hun. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So you say you don't have a bond with your horse? A bond doesn't have to be all kissy-smooch smooch. It can be an understanding with your horse, and he knows you're the leader of the partnership and respects that.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> So you say you don't have a bond with your horse? A bond doesn't have to be all kissy-smooch smooch. It can be an understanding with your horse, and he knows you're the leader of the partnership and respects that.


Get off Instagram... Forget the magical bond! How do you plan on getting a WILD ANIMAL to respect you? Have you ever seen a horse attack a human? I have, and my heart almost burst I was so scared! Who even says this horse and you will get along? Or it will be turn out to be a fabulous horse? 

And that website advising inexperience people to get mustangs.... I wouldn't look there any further for advice. I wouldn't advise you go get a freshly broke horse, never mind a mustang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

A bond with a horse is never a love story and an easy path, especially with a mustang. The only thing a bond with a horse revolves around is respect, and to get this can be a hard path with blood sweat and tears and once you have it you have to work to keep it. 
Especially with a mustang. 
If you want a great bond with a horse, I would not recommend a mustang. They don't bond to you like other horses. Once you have there respect you have their trust, everything like a normal horse but from what I've experienced from owning two off the range mustangs they can take you or leave you. They have no problem being around you, working with you etc but to actually want to? No. They would rather be left to sit. 
The bond I have with my quarter horse gelding I have owned for 1 1/2 is noticeably stronger then the mustang gelding I've owned for 7.
If you're looking for an amazing bond then get a stock horse who was raised with people. 
If you're looking to own a mustang just to say you own a mustang even though from what it sounds like you have minimal experience, don't because I will be amazed if you don't end up getting seriously hurt. 
Owning a mustang isn't a love story, it isn't anymore special then owning another horse and its not going to make your instantly popular just from the fact. Owning a mustang is hard, constant work. Get a well broken stock horse to learn from and go from there.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Me and my horse have a bond but that bond is founded on respect and leadership. A horse can not trust someone who isn't a leader first. Horses don't want to be your friend but its easier than fighting it. I don't know one horse who wouldn't rather be with other horses or grazing. My mare follows me, comes when called, and is generally an affectionate horse but this doesn't mean she'll do everything I ask. We have a bond and she trusts me but she doesn't always listen. What makes her listen is my leadership. A bond is great but at the end of the day its worth absolutely nothing. And this goes for DOMESTCATED horses. WILD horses are 10x worse in needing respect and leadership. This is a serious case of the black stallion syndrome. Your disney-esque views are going to result in some not so safe or ideal situations. I just pray you aren't badly injured by this false thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

What I think the issue is here, is that you don't understand that Mustangs are completely different Animals than Domestic horses. They don't rely on humans or see us as partners - they're perfectly capable of taking care of themselves and *they know that*...I belive the word previously used was 'survivalists'. 

This is MUCH unlike domestic horses, which crave human affection. They are born into a world where they see humans as partners and sources of survival. Because of this, you're probably NOT going to get that magical bond that you desire from mustang. 

I don't think you understand black stallion syndrome. It's a belief that horse and rider will be in instant euphoria and go riding along bridless into the sunset because of some magical and unbreakable "bond".

Sorry to burst your bubble, but the whole "bond" thing is a total cliche. It's just a state of mind created by books and movies...like The black stallion.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I want to be close to my horse but I don't want him to kill me. Survival is survival and he could kill me so we have established ground rules. We have a rapport, my horse and I both understand certain rules and that is the key to us all living to ride another day. The idea that a wild horse can be tamed with time and love is dangerous, its a combination of time, love, commitment, discipline and planning, along with thirty other things. 

I think that instead of having this conversation with a bunch of strangers over the internet it should be a conversation between you, your trainer/mentor and your parents. None of us can judge your skills as a horse person. A lot of mustangs make wonderful horses, when well handled. Poorly handled/gentled horses reinforce all the negative stereotypes about the "breed". I want a mustang but I need certain things in my life before I take on that challenge. In the mean time, I am improving myself as a horse person and I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Just to humor me please enlighten me on your way of thinking because I'm calling it like I see it. A disaster waiting to happen... I'm very concerned for you. This isn't the first time I've given you advise either. Troubles with a broke horse does nothing to assure me you should get an unhandled mustang. Please think logically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/riding-problem-429482/

THIS tells me you are far from ready. If you can't handle a simple issue on a broke horse you have no business around an unhandled mustang. And its not that you had an issue, its that you can't trouble shoot problems as simple as this one. I could spot the problem a mile away from 1 post and I would never consider training a mustang at my skill level. In a few years maybe. Training a domesticated horse is hard enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

We all want a relationship with our horses, but we want to do it in a safe manor. We know when we are in over our head. We know when to ask for help. Building a relationship with your horse isn't about doing it yourself or the trial and error of "learning/growing together" or showering your horse/mustang in love and treat. Building a relationship is about consistency, becoming a leader and setting boundaries.

And let me tell you... Training a horse ISNT about a bond. I've ridden some horse that I wouldn't care to ever see again. Did I ride them? Yup. Did they listen? Yup. Why? Because I'm projecting confidence. I'm setting rules. I'm enforcing those rules consistently. A friend of mine had an animal psychic out about a year ago. Her mare asked that I stop working with her and my friend be her sole rider. I couldn't help but throw my head back and laugh! I can tell this horse isn't my biggest fan, but she does what I ask her too, despite disliking me, because she knows I'm the boss. Pulling down the block the other day I saw another friend of mine who's horse I work dragging her down the block. I stopped my car and shouted out the window "tell that horse I'm watching him!" ... I kid you not he quit dragging her on the spot. No magic, no love, no sparkling bond. Consistency. Boundaries. Confidence. Rewarding good behavior. Simple. ... And that doesn't mean I don't smooch and scratch and b

and talk the horses I work with to dead either... :wink:

I think you are failing to recognize the depth and how dangerous this situation can be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have seen what happens when people want a "relationship" with their horse and dont set boundaries. Said horse put her in the hospital for 2 weeks with 5-7 broken ribs. Said horse tried to attack me over the hitching post when i told her to STOP trying to eat my shirt and said horse is now working with a trainer that had to just about beat the snot out of her for her to stop acting like a dangerous spoiled brat.

Horses are like children. You can still have a relationship with them AND have boundaries and rules. I love my parents and we may joke around but i KNOW my limits.

I set FIRM rules with my horse when i first got her. I still have a relationship with her and she is a love bug but she knows when i say enough i mean it.

My fiance has broken 2 mustangs. One he got as a yearling and the other as a "halter" broke 5 year old. With odie (the yearling) he set rules then built a relationship. This horse and him have their own language and its amazing to watch. BUT odie knows what happens if he oversteps himself. My fiance fixes problem horses so he knows how to handle a strong and "wild" horse. He is a big guy and can ride it out as long as they will fight but rewards good behavior and is good and teaching them its better to work WITH him than fight him. He takes the horses that are a step away from a bullet in the head. He finds it fun and likes a challenge (he dose this as a hobby not for a living).


I have seen how a feral horse (and mule) respond to being handled. You are going to get killed if you try to make friends. Horses NEED rules and leadership. Thats how it is in the herd. There is only so much a horse will put up with before it kicks the offending horse in the head. Colts learn that they cannot crawl allover the mares because they will get kicked. They feel secure not being in charge because the one in charge keeps an eye on everyone so they dont have to. If YOU are the one in charge the horse will trust you BECAUSE you are incharge. You are getting respect from the horse because you set boundaries. EVERY relationship has boundaries, relationships with family and parents. Even with dogs, you dont let the dog chew on the furniture or crap all over the house, and yet you still have a relationship with them.

Rule/discipline/boundaries do not equal no relationship.


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

I think a big problem for you is getting your entire family to support you. Your decision will affect them too. Bringing home a mustang can put more responsiblities and pressure on your family as well.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It will take more than a month with a trainer to prepare you for the challenges of gentling and training a mustang.
> 
> I realize that it's a wonderful dream to have and I'm not trying to squash that dream indefinitely, but I think it would be better to hold off on a mustang until you have (much) more experience and can pay for everything on your own. You sound like you are fairly young and that your parents are in control of all things financial in regards to having a horse.
> 
> ...


This is the best advice in this thread. Not discouraging you from your dream, but setting a workable way to attain it.

Since I've also had the pleasure of owning a BLM mustang, I'll chime in, adding my voice to the chorus of "they are not the same as domestic horses". Cocoa was over 20 years old when I got her. She had been captured at 2 years old. Her previous owner was a novice horseman who could not handle her. When I checked her out, I found that she was well trained. She knew what she was supposed to do. She had become, or perhaps always was, very adept at getting out of doing it. Our "bond", if you want to call it that, boiled down to respect between two co workers. I knew not to expect friendliness from her. She knew that I meant business. It took a while to get to that understanding. She was quite old and becoming infirm before she would go into a stall. Even then, we didn't dare close the door on her. On her rap sheet before coming to me was kicking down the wall of a stall to get out. At over 20 years old, 18 or so years after coming off the range, she didn't care for human contact. She tolerated grooming, and did not like to be petted. She would have been a pain to catch, but fortunately, she was a sucker for green apples. She tested me EACH AND EVERY RIDE for the five years I kept her. She never offered to kick, but if I didn't pay constant attention, she would have bitten me HARD. I rarely needed them, but if I didn't wear my spurs, she would take advantage. She was a tolerable saddle horse, but became a very good pack horse. Out in the woods was where she shone. She worked well for me because I didn't try to treat her like a domestic horse. Our relationship was all business. I would do it again, and encourage you to as well. But, only after you have some age, experience, are financially independent, and ditch the romanticism.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

OP Im sorry if i came across as harsh but i have seen too many good horses ruined and to many people hurt. 
Cowboy my Father in law has a navajo pony like your mare. She is 25-26 and they have had her since she was captured as a yearling. I would NEVER ride that mare she will go all day and she is HARD to keep under control. She hates people and "tolerates" people for food. Its a personal triumph if i can pet her before she bolts across the stall giving me nasty looks (she knows people in her stall mean they expect something of her). This mare has never been mistreated, she just wants nothing to do with people unless they have food.

On the flip side Fiance has 2 mustangs that are "lap Dogs". Chris is spooky and will fight if he is frightened (and takes 2 halters and tieing his head down to a metal hitching post concreated in the ground JUST to tranq him for teeth floating). He is as sweet as can be but is a completely different animal compared to a farm raised horse. He tries but if he can't run from something all 16.1hh of mustang is going to land on top of you and you are going to get hurt.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*forum rules*

forum rules state that we do not call out trolls on the board. if you truly suspect a troll, you use the report feature to let moderation know of your concern. 

as taken from the Rules of Horse Forum, which every new member is asked to read:

*7- Respect your fellow members.*
Please respect all members and their beliefs. Sometimes people think it is ok to criticize someone based on their training methods or riding style. This boils down to "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". If someone posts about jumping 3 feet for the first time, and you don't like jumping, then ignore the post. On the other hand, if someone posts a thread saying that their training method is the best, you -do- have the right to respectfully disagree with them in a kind, non attacking way. 
If you suspect that someone is either a troll or lying, contact the Horse Forum Team via a PM, Talk To The Team Section, or use the report post feature, do not call them a troll or a liar within the thread.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> forum rules state that we do not call out trolls on the board. if you truly suspect a troll, you use the report feature to let moderation know of your concern.
> 
> as taken from the Rules of Horse Forum, which every new member is asked to read:
> 
> ...


Sorry if it was me... Didn't mean to and was trying to clear up that she wasn't being called a troll to be mean and call her names. Hope I didn't cause an issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

It's fine. And the place where I take lessons at, they adopted two or so mustangs but we found out they sent them to a trainer, or one did, I don't know.

Anyways, I'm gonna ask if they sent their mustangs to a trainer and who, and maybe he/she can help us out if we get one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you are so insistent will you at least consider a broke mustang first? Seriously for your safety and to gain experience... You can always train a youngster down the road. I think its extremely important that you get experience with the personality and temperament of the breed before trying to train one. We (I'm speaking for everyone) don't want to crush your dream or be mean. We just worry about your safety as well as the horses. We speak from experience of our own. Please rethink this whole idea and keep it realistic. We may sound harsh but it's not because we are picking on you. We've just been there, done that. Good luck whatever you decide and I hope no matter what you stay safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Personally, I'm exhausted beyond the telling of seeing clueless families and children get young horses that they then spoil, then sell to another clueless family, which then sells it again. Eventually it winds up on the sale and auction circuit, until finally, it is ten years old and has seen too many owners, living conditions, levels of abuse and neglect, and what SHOULD be a broke, solid citizen is instead evasive, barn-sour, buddy sour, dishonest, and dangerous. I am sick of seeing it as much as I am sick of seeing neophyte owners with a mare putting her to the neighbor's 2-year-old colt before he is gelded--just to see a baby in the pasture.

This kid (and all kids like him--there are several on this forum) is so full of false confidence and dangerous ideas about what it means to break a horse--and either he or the future horse are going to be hurt, and the horse very likely won't get broke to ride safely. I want to grab all these parents and shake them. LOOK AT WHAT YOUR CHILD IS DOING!! Does that SEEM safe to you? WAKE UP!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> Personally, I'm exhausted beyond the telling of seeing clueless families and children get young horses that they then spoil, then sell to another clueless family, which then sells it again. Eventually it winds up on the sale and auction circuit, until finally, it is ten years old and has seen too many owners, living conditions, levels of abuse and neglect, and what SHOULD be a broke, solid citizen is instead evasive, barn-sour, buddy sour, dishonest, and dangerous. I am sick of seeing it as much as I am sick of seeing neophyte owners with a mare putting her to the neighbor's 2-year-old colt before he is gelded--just to see a baby in the pasture.
> 
> This kid (and all kids like him--there are several on this forum) is so full of false confidence and dangerous ideas about what it means to break a horse--and either he or the future horse are going to be hurt, and the horse very likely won't get broke to ride safely. I want to grab all these parents and shake them. LOOK AT WHAT YOUR CHILD IS DOING!! Does that SEEM safe to you? WAKE UP!


THIS ^^^ is how I ended up with my mare. She's about 10 now. She went from beginner to beginner until she ended up at the rescue labeled DANGEROUS... She is ridiculously green for her age and set in her ways so retraining has been an adventure. She LUCKILY ended up being a calm honest horse but it wasn't without blood, sweat, and tears and a professional trainer too. I was putting refreshers on all our rescues and was the one to test what they knew. So obviously I'm not new to working green/problem horses but even with that experience I wouldn't attempt to train an unhandled mustang. I saw multiple horses come in only to go to the cat sanctuary because they were dangerous and I assure you they didn't start out that way. Its way too easy to ruin a horse with inexperience. I've seen it first hand and even own a rehabbed mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys, I won't be training the horse by myself. I PLAN to have a professional trainer, if you didn't notice my last post, there to help me.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Do I think the OP should get a Mustang? No, but I also don't think all the posts stating that Mustangs are totally different from domestic horses are correct either. A horse is a horse, period. Mustangs vary widely in temperament and trainability, as do domestic horses. I think the biggest issue is that a fresh off the range Mustang is an unknown quantity...with a domestic horse you have a pretty good idea of what you're getting because of his response to previous handling. My now 6 yr old Mustang mare was easier to halter break as a yearling than a lot of domestic weanlings I've worked with and is currently the most "in your pocket" horse I have. On the other hand, I am constantly reinforcing boundaries with her because she is pushy. I too had always wanted a Mustang & I got one and trained it myself, BUT I ended up doing it at the age of fifty with about 35 years of horse experience behind me and the resources to use a professional trainer if I needed to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> Guys, I won't be training the horse by myself. I PLAN to have a professional trainer, if you didn't notice my last post, there to help me.


Is that trainer going to be around EVERY time you handle this horse until training is complete? If not I still don't think its a good idea. Leave the training to professionals until you have the experience to back it. HELP is not enough when you are still green yourself. Trust us we KNOW from experience how these stories turn out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> Guys, I won't be training the horse by myself. I PLAN to have a professional trainer, if you didn't notice my last post, there to help me.


Also, who's paying for this training? The cost of mustang proofing, paying a daily trainer, transport, feed, vet, farrier... Who's footing the bill? Maybe your parents simply don't want another mouth to feed or another set feet to shoe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys, I asked for help on convincing my parents, not bearing down on me like it's the worst idea you've heard of in your life. -_-


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> Guys, I asked for help on convincing my parents, not bearing down on me like it's the worst idea you've heard of in your life. -_-


Do you really think it's fair to nag them into spending their hard earned money on yet another horse is really fair? What was their rational? It's dangerous. It's expensive. Your not an experience domestic horse trainer. You have others. What is your rational on why you SHOULD have one? Because you want one? Life if FULL of wants and life is FULL of waiting for the things you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I already told them I'd pay for the mustang ._.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> Personally, I'm exhausted beyond the telling of seeing clueless families and children get young horses that they then spoil, then sell to another clueless family, which then sells it again. Eventually it winds up on the sale and auction circuit, until finally, it is ten years old and has seen too many owners, living conditions, levels of abuse and neglect, and what SHOULD be a broke, solid citizen is instead evasive, barn-sour, buddy sour, dishonest, and dangerous. I am sick of seeing it as much as I am sick of seeing neophyte owners with a mare putting her to the neighbor's 2-year-old colt before he is gelded--just to see a baby in the pasture.
> 
> This kid (and all kids like him--there are several on this forum) is so full of false confidence and dangerous ideas about what it means to break a horse--and either he or the future horse are going to be hurt, and the horse very likely won't get broke to ride safely. I want to grab all these parents and shake them. LOOK AT WHAT YOUR CHILD IS DOING!! Does that SEEM safe to you? WAKE UP!


Couldn't agree more. I sure wish parents were on this forum doing research on buying their child a horse instead of just doing it on a whim. I am surrounded by people who put a horse or several in their 3-6 acre parcels and expect everything to be fine. Then the horse turns out to be un-rideable or hurts their child and is sold down the line.

These are the horses that are ending up in the kill pens at the slaughter yard. Of course the poor horse is blamed but it's pure ignorance that is causing this. Unfortunately a huge number of BLM mustangs end up at slaughter as they are much harder to train than the average horse and they will really hurt you. 

Unfortunately most horse crazy girls live in a Pretty Pony, Walt Disney horse world and only imagine galloping through flowered fields with their hair blowing in the wind. That is the main reason this "bonding" talk make me wince. The only thing that brings them back down to earth is intensive work, every day experience and instruction in how things really are when you decide to make a 1000lb animal part of your life.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> I already told them I'd pay for the mustang ._.


Do you pay for your horse now?
How do you intend to pay for the new horse?
Do you have a job?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> Guys, I asked for help on convincing my parents, not bearing down on me like it's the worst idea you've heard of in your life. -_-



I'm sorry. We don't want to be the bearer of bad news but it IS one of the worst ideas I've ever heard. With more experience it won't be so bad but right now with the current circumstances it is a VERY bad idea. I'd rather be honest then see you get hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> I already told them I'd pay for the mustang ._.


And who pays for your other horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Imagining galloping across a flowered fields? Pfft, not for me for a while. I can imagine that all I want but I wouldn't do something stupid like that, unless the horse gets spooked or something, for a while now.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> Imagining galloping across a flowered fields? Pfft, not for me for a while. I can imagine that all I want but I wouldn't do something stupid like that, unless the horse gets spooked or something, for a while now.


You're skirting around the questions I see...
Who pays for the horse now?
How do you intend to pay for a mustang?

You're not helping your case or changing any minds at the moment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My parents and I chip in to pay for the expenses. Done?


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> My parents and I chip in to pay for the expenses. Done?


*facepalm* yup I'm done. Its your life at risk not mine. I just genuinely hope you don't get hurt. You've only managed to convince me that its pointless to try and talk to you. You asked for advise and I gave it. Now its on you and your parents. I will NOT help you convince them to give you something that could easily kill you at your current skill level. You're on your own there. I've said my peace so good luck and I'm out of this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Bye :/


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Most vets or farriers won't touch mustangs. Their feet are so hard A LOT of farriers i know dont want to spend the time or energy. Then the vets dont want to be hurt by some half wild animal. as i said the mustang chris needs 2 halters and his head tied flush TO the thick metal hitching post so he can be tranqed. He nearly killed one vet by landing where she WAS standing (fiance picked her up and moved her). If you want to get a broke one Then id say go for it. You get the experience with dealing with one without the wild crazy that comes with it. You can get a broke one for the same price as wild. My dream is to get a wild mustang too But id like to be able to fix my mare's issues first. And i dont need another horse for a long while.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

To the OP: You are not going to find anyone of the forum to validate your desire to buy and train a mustang. You've said nothing on this forum to give me, or many of the other posters on here a reason to belive that you have to proper skills to take on this task. 

You've gone back and forth, saying you want to train it because you won't get that 'bond' if someone else does and now you're saying someone else will train it. It's clear you don't even really have a plan as to what you want to do with this Mustang.

You've said that you will buy and pay for the training, but you haven't even said anything as to how you will make money to support this horse? What if it hurts himself badly? Do you have a credit card or several thousand dollars saved up to pay for vet bills? 

Can't you realize that this is _NOT_ the time for you to pursue this venture. But, that doesn't mean that you can't pursue this in the future. In fact, I bet a lot of people would encourage you to puruse this in the future - when you have income, and more experience- because it is probably a very challenging/rewarding task. It's something that you will treasure for the rest of your life. Why do it now, you don't even have a plan as to how you are going to train the horse? 

Why stress out your parents with money and your safety? Why don't you wait for when you can *afford* it and when you can properly train the horse yourself, *safely*?


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

In my experience, most vets/farriers could care less if the horse is a Mustang...what they don't want to deal with is an ill mannered dangerous horse. Kigerqueen, Chris' issue is a training issue, not because he is a Mustang, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

If you haven't been riding for over a decade and training professionally, or with a professional as their apprentice for half that long, I don't suggest you adopt a Mustang off the range. Not only are you putting yourself at risk, but you're putting the horse and everyone else involved at risk too. All it takes is one minute of miscommunication on your part, one bad move on your part, one challenge on your part to go wrong and you'll end up in the hospital. 

Wild Mustangs are born into a world where they learn fight, flight and survive from almost the minute they hit the ground. As soon as they're popped out, up and moving, momma has to be ready to take off should a predator come around. Baby darn well better learn that what momma says, goes. This is HUGELY different from a horse born in your barn out back. Your domestic foal is going to learn from its momma that the barn is a safe place, and the humans that come visit are safe people, not predators. 

Mustangs know their own strength. They know how to USE their own strength to defend themselves, and males (always stallions until humans interfere) know how to use their strength to win battles for mares. Don't you dare, for one millisecond, think that a wild horse will look at you as anything other than a threat. Because that's all you are to them. A, threat.

Training a horse is hard, daunting work that requires a lot of time, patience and know how. When you're working with a horse every single second counts, there is no "time out, I have to look something up!" and there is no "stop it horsey, I'm scared!" There's a small margin of error and if you're inexperienced, you're going to use that margin of error in nothing flat. Believe me, that margin of error going uncorrected will lead to problems later on down the road. Mustangs provide an even smaller margin of error and present you with bigger problems. Working with a wild Mustang is a whole 'nother ring in the training tier. If you haven't fully trained at least one horse yourself, you shouldn't even consider touching a Mustang with a ten foot pole.

I'm sorry but for your situation and experience, this sounds insane to me. It's like you're trying to skip adopting a kitten from a local rescue and going straight for the fully grown tiger down at your local zoo.

Make adopting a Mustang one of your long term goals. Something you can achieve over the next several *years*, not the next several _months._


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Personally , I am baffled as to why the appeal of a wild born mustang. 
I like to see wild things in the wild, even if these horses are technically feral, not wild. I want a riding horse, not a wild animal, under my saddle


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think there is great merit in having a gentled mustang out of the wild. I think a lot of people see it as ego validation but I think a lot of people use horses for ego validation regardless of breed or origins. I think people regard training a wild animal as a unique experience. Dr. Miller talks about one of the truly unique things about horses is that you can take them from a truly wild/feral state and have them become safe riding animals (this can't be done with cat species at all). This is due to their intelligence, and adaptability. 

That said, I think a well trained mustang (or any horse) has value. A horse that is dangerous to be around has no value. I don't think the OP has the skills to handle a wild horse or a particularly green horse. 

I also think it is disrespectful to one's parents to go on the internet and ask how to trick, con or convince them to let you have another expensive animal. If you wish to convince your parents to allow you to purchase a horse (any horse) prove to them that you are mature enough to handle the responsibility by creating a budget, a plan and sitting down to talk to them as a mature young adult would and should.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think the OP was asking anyone to help her "trick or con" her pArents, but I think she expected folks to understand and support her, contrary to the very experienced and wise perspective many are presenting her with instead, which basically are saying, "we cannot help you convince your parents to get a wild mustang when we cannot support such a decision ourselves."


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

No I agree she is not trying to con or trick but I have seen that on other threads and it always rubs me the wrong way. If your parents have said no to something, and they often indulge you than there is probably a reason they are denying this request.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Seriously you want us to CONVINCE your parents? You're a kid, what makes you think you have the experience OR most importantly the resources to train a wild Mustang? I could pay for $125 horse too. With horses purchase price is the CHEAPEST aspect out of owning any horse. Think about the thousands you would spend in training and upkeep just for a YEAR. Or rather, your parents would spend. If its a dream of yours hold onto it until you gain the proper experience starting domestic colts, and have the ability to not only support yourself but all your extracurricular activities. Even with time spent training domestic horses it would still be advisable to have someone present at all times with a history of gentling feral horses. You ask for advice then shun anything that does not agree with your theory of "oh we'll form a bond and everything will be easy after that!". Unbelievable.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

9 times out of 10 he is perfect. He only reacts that way when he gets really scared. He is a timid horse and is not a fan of strangers, or needles. Combine the two and there will be issues. He is a good boy and he tries to hard. When the saddle goes on he is all work and he means business. He is NOT a horse for a green owner or rider. He was started when he was 6 (injured his knee when they first got him and he was not even halter broke). He is 7 now and is well behaved. BUT he took the fight or flight to heart the 2 years he was in the wild.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Based on my own experiences of being a teenager and raising 4 sons to adulthood - which involved many hours in A&E or ER or whatever else you call that place in the hospital you sit and wait in to get emergency care - I can confidently say that the more you try to dictate to young people the more they will be determined to do the opposite
So by all means state why you think adopting a mustang is a bad idea - and I agree with that in this instance - but then move on unless its to answer a specific question.
What I don't understand is why do want to do this Roman?
Why a mustang? There are some nice ones out there but there are also some very plain dull as ditchwater ones that you wouldn't look at twice if they were standing amongst a bunch of horses in a sale yard
If all you want is a nice trail horse that you have trained yourself from scratch then go and buy a nice youngster that's from proven stock


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

@Jaydee, I want to help the mustangs for one, there are like 50k in holding facilities. And another part is to prove that I can do it, well, with the help from a trainer if I can find one around here. xD But mainly for the experience and to see what it's like, I know it'll take a lot of hard work, patience, and determination but I want to do it.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Roman said:


> @Jaydee, I want to help the mustangs for one, there are like 50k in holding facilities. And another part is to prove that I can do it, well, with the help from a trainer if I can find one around here. xD But mainly for the experience and to see what it's like, I know it'll take a lot of hard work, patience, and determination but I want to do it.


There are also many many domesticated horses sent on their way because of a variety of reasons. Plenty youngsters that would be perfect candidates for a good job and home. 

Prove to whom..? Yourself? It is all well and good that you have a goal that you are passionate about, but I think it should be stressed that you have no reason to jump the gun. Why now as opposed to a few years from now when you are financially supporting yourself and are able to fully support said mustang. And those extra years of experience on your part will ultimately improve your overall journey in training a wild horse, so why not set yourself up for success, even if it means executing a bit more patience now?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So let me make these points then 
There will still be mustangs looking for homes in ten years time and more - there are also lots of other breeds sitting in rescue centres needing good homes
The best way for you to help a horse like this is to be 100% sure of what you're doing - because failing them could mean they have no second chance
The best way for you to be 100% sure you have that experience is for you to find someone good you can work with on previously well handled unbroken horses first and then with unhandled unbroken horses
If you truly want to do this and prove yourself then its worth taking that extra time to get it right and succeeding


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

After reading the whole thing, and seeing where Roman's standpoint is, I'll put in my 0.02$. 

You've heard everyone trying to convince you not to do it, so Ill save my breath in that sense.
Kudos to you for enlisting a trainer, you'll need it.

Do us a favor and look at it this way; if you can convince your parents, do it. If you can't, then wait a couple years until you move out on your own and do it then. Deal? And don't give your parents a hard time if they say no. Remember that they are just looking out for your health and safety. In the most romanticized way, which I think you may understand and respond to; if it's meant to be, it will be. I just hope you don't get killed by the horse if it happens. And yes, that's what you're looking at if something goes wrong. If you screw up just a LITTLE bit, that horse can KILL you. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'll have a trainer with me >_> So it's not all me doing all stuff, just most of it.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

^this is beside the point.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Bellasmom said:


> Do I think the OP should get a Mustang? No, but I also don't think all the posts stating that Mustangs are totally different from domestic horses are correct either. A horse is a horse, period. Mustangs vary widely in temperament and trainability, as do domestic horses. I think the biggest issue is that a fresh off the range Mustang is an unknown quantity...with a domestic horse you have a pretty good idea of what you're getting because of his response to previous handling. My now 6 yr old Mustang mare was easier to halter break as a yearling than a lot of domestic weanlings I've worked with and is currently the most "in your pocket" horse I have. On the other hand, I am constantly reinforcing boundaries with her because she is pushy.


I agree 100%. Mustangs are not all the same, just as all domestic horses aren't even close to being the same. Even within breeds you can have vast ranges of temperament and personality. I have to disagree with those who feel that a mustang will never be as affectionate as some of the domestics. After my ride last night I took my mustang gelding back down to his paddock, took off his halter, and we stood there for several more minutes just visiting. I held him close, kissed his soft velvet nose, and cooed sweet nothings to him. Our mustang mare will practically fall asleep in your arms if you stand quietly with her and lightly massage her head and neck just so. (All of this doesn't mean that I have a flawless "romantic" relationship with them though; we still have plenty of trying moments.)





tinyliny said:


> Personally , I am baffled as to why the appeal of a wild born mustang.
> I like to see wild things in the wild, even if these horses are technically feral, not wild. I want a riding horse, not a wild animal, under my saddle


In my case, I really like the idea that these horses haven't been mucked around with -- both when it comes to breeding and training. I love how hardy they are, and the fact that they can think for themselves. It feels like I have a more active partner when I'm working with them, not just a blind follower. They think things through far more than any other horse I've worked with.

Here's my favorite anecdote:
Shortly after I first got my mustang gelding, he was just starting to come around and become curious about me more so than terrified. I was mucking his stall one day and had the wheelbarrow positioned about 2/3 of the way in front of the door, expecting that he would prefer to stand in his run where he had more space. Imagine my surprise when he carefully skirts past the wheelbarrow and comes into the stall with me just to see what I'm up to. I remained very quiet and calm as I continued to casually go about the business of mucking his stall. Suddenly he realized that this was all a bit too much for him and spins around to bolt out the door. I'm swearing under my breath picturing the wheelbarrow going flying and him getting all tangled up in it, but he freezes when he sees the wheelbarrow blocking an easy escape. He stopped and stared hard at that wheelbarrow, carefully assessing the situation. I gently told him "easy, you're alright"... and he settled down after a moment, allowing me to go and move the wheelbarrow quietly before calmly stepping back out into the run.

I've had so many more of these moments with both of my mustangs -- they start to react, but pause just long enough to assess the situation before doing anything too remarkably stupid. This doesn't mean that they are always perfect of course, and it doesn't mean that every mustang is going to stop and think things through... but it's one of the many reasons that I truly love my mustangs.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Eolith said:


> After my ride last night I took my mustang gelding back down to his paddock, took off his halter, and we stood there for several more minutes just visiting. I held him close, kissed his soft velvet nose, and cooed sweet nothings to him.
> 
> Here's my favorite anecdote:
> Shortly after I first got my mustang gelding, he was just starting to come around and become curious about me more so than terrified. I was mucking his stall one day and had the wheelbarrow positioned about 2/3 of the way in front of the door, expecting that he would prefer to stand in his run where he had more space. Imagine my surprise when he carefully skirts past the wheelbarrow and comes into the stall with me just to see what I'm up to. I remained very quiet and calm as I continued to casually go about the business of mucking his stall. Suddenly he realized that this was all a bit too much for him and spins around to bolt out the door. I'm swearing under my breath picturing the wheelbarrow going flying and him getting all tangled up in it, but he freezes when he sees the wheelbarrow blocking an easy escape. He stopped and stared hard at that wheelbarrow, carefully assessing the situation. I gently told him "easy, you're alright"... and he settled down after a moment, allowing me to go and move the wheelbarrow quietly before calmly stepping back out into the run.


They both sound like amazing moments. xD For a second there, I thought the mustang in the 2nd story was going to kick out at you or something because the wheelbarrow was blocking the way or something. xD I'd like to hear more about your mustangs.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Roman said:


> They both sound like amazing moments. xD For a second there, I thought the mustang in the 2nd story was going to kick out at you or something because the wheelbarrow was blocking the way or something.


It's entirely possible that he could have kicked out at me, and it's something I had to be extremely aware of. When I work with any horse, I am constantly aware of their body positioning in relation to mine, as well as their body language. I also have to be aware of my own positioning and body language. In the scenario that I described, I remained very passive with my body language. I didn't stare directly at him, my shoulders were tipped slightly away from him... but I had that manure fork ready if he were to do something (intentionally or unintentionally) that might put me at risk. Part of the reason that nothing went wrong in this situation was my knowledge, part of it was sheer luck, and part of it was the fact that I had gotten one of the "good ones" who knew how to think things through.

This is why so many people here have emphasized the importance of working with a professional who already has a good base of knowledge for the subtlety of timing and feel. Fortunately I had been working with someone who really knew what she was doing with the mustangs.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> I'll have a trainer with me >_> So it's not all me doing all stuff, just most of it.


The trainer should be the one doing most of the "stuff". You should be absorbing via watching and listening. Then you should be doing *some* of the stuff to practice what you learn. But please, don't let your learning come at the expense of your horses training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I have a question for the OP that has not been brought up but I think is something that should be asked for every young person getting a horse. What about college? Will you be going to college and what will you do with the horse? Selling a horse is challenging and no quick sale is ever guaranteed unless one sends to auction.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Something I haven't seen brought up that you can consider in all of this is.. You say you are the most knowledgeable horse person in your family.* Who will take care of the mustang if you are unable to?* It most likely won't be your trainer, at least not without big cost ... and its safe to say it won't be anyone in your family. Anyone you expose to this mustang before it is gentled is going to be put in harms way. Its always easy to think "Well I will look after it... I don't need help" but things do happen... Your friends want a sleep over, you hurt yourself randomly and can't do the mucking or feeding, life happens etc. If you are going to take on this HUGE responsibility you need to put some thought into this.

Another food for thought, do you even have the time to do your schoolwork, work with a wild horse, work your current horse, have a social life, plus any chores you may have? You may say right now you don't need a social life, but what happens when you want to date.. or if you go to college and you are the only one who can handle this mustang? Thoroughly think out what your plans are in life aside from a mustang. What goals or responsibilities you might have. Its easy to commit to something like this now but believe me... it gets exhausting, especially if you don't make the progress you hope to. If you get a mustang you cannot give up on him and you shouldn't just pawn him off when the rose-coloured glasses come off. I experienced this slight loss of freedom when I got my puppy. I researched the breed extensively but nothing I read could of prepared me for it. I got a high-energy dog who has some demanding needs and it is exhausting somedays. Then theres the simple part of being the sole person responsible for him.. I have to make sure I am home at a certain times to feed him, I have to be home at certain times to let him out or have someone to cover for me. Luckily hes a good dog and not a wild mustang  I doubt my Mum would be so willing to help me out from time to time if he were. 

I understand your want to have this dream now, but I have always been more of a cautious person. I have wanted a horse since before I can remember... but I have always made budgets, lists, plans, self-assessments of skill and time, future commitments (1 year, 5 year, 10 year), contingency plans and they always told me that it just wasn't the right time. So crunch the numbers, talk to many trainers, see if anyone is willing to let you work with them in training unbroken horses. Be safe, be realistic and be responsible.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

@Rookie, college is a few years away, it's not really on my mind ATM.

I will train the horse to be used to other people. Right now, it's summer, but after I get a mustang (if I do) at the desired place, school will start. I am homeschooled so school is only for about 2 hours a day.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Yes, college is a few years away but those years will fly past and then what? I know a lot of girls who started out with that same attitude. They got a young horse or put a mare in foal and then went to college. They came back to find that the horse without being worked with was now a 5-7 year old monster and they had new interest. The horse's were sold for hamburger price. A few years is nothing its important to plan ahead.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

When I go to college, I will go for something horse related. Vet tech or just a management or whatever degree. Like I said, it's really not on my mind right now.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

The fact that it is not on your mind tells the forum (and your parents-the ones you are ultimately trying to convince of this idea) that you are not ready for a commitment like this.

A plan for what you intend to do NEEDS to be on your mind for this mustang thing to work out for you. What if this horse takes much longer to fully train than you initially expected? Then what? You go off to college and leave your less knowledgable horse family to care for the animal, potentially putting them in a lot of danger in doing so?

These are all of the types of things you need to take into consideration when making as big of a decision as this one- you need to be mature and level minded enough to be able to honestly answer each and every one of these questions as possible situations, it is the only way to go into a situation like this. Otherwise, you will end up doing more harm than good to both a horse and your family.

Consider every angle and what if. Being prepared is one of your best friends, and those posting on your thread are trying to show you all possibilities to consider.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What are you getting at? That I should do some serious planning for college? No. I am planning to.adopt a mustang now. When it comes time for college, I'll think about college.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

My father always encouraged us to have a five year and a ten year plan. I am now as an adult starting to see the huge merit in this idea. Where do you want to be in five years? Where do you want to be in ten years? Answering those questions let you set goals to be prepared to have them. If the answer is in five years I want to go to college or be in college than you have to work towards that. If the answer is in ten years, I want to own a mustang than you have to start to train yourself for that.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I know college isn't on your mind, but frankly, it should be. A lot of people have to give their horses up during those years. It's only a few years away for you, and it WILL go faster than you think. Trust me. I just graduated high school last year, and chose not to go to school. I have a stable, but low paying job at a barn. I can keep my mare (who is a mustang), but I have had to watch many of my horsey friends give up their animals.

Speaking as someone who is barely older than you, has owned and ridden several horses, and now has a mustang (who I purchased green broke, not off the range), I am advising you to wait. I'm glad you plan on working with a trainer, but if I were you, I would see if I could apprentice or tag along with that trainer you mentioned for a while. Give yourself a good foundation. The more you know, the more you can teach a horse. 

Why would you get a mustang now, when you could be apprenticing, riding your horse and learning more, and set yourself and your horse up for success in the future, with more financial freedom and more training experience? The more you do your prep work, the more fun and fascinating your journey will be. If you go in without having hands on help, some personal experience, and a stable lifestyle you will find yourself frustrated and in way over your head.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Roman;5619554
I will train the horse to be used to other people.[/QUOTE said:


> This is the most ridiculous thing you've said. Are you going to train the horse to train itself, too?
> 
> You have yet to say in this thread as to why you are qualified to take on this task. What training experience do you have? How many horses have you trained? What trainers have you worked with? You've only sad WHY you want to train a mustang.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you are in middle school - based upon another thread where you mentioned you're in 4-H. If you're in high school, then you're really misguided about college being a few years away and not needing to think about it. Either way, a middle schooler or younin' in high school is not prepared financially or skillfully to take on the task of training a mustang.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, I'm sorry, but now I'm kind of angry. 

Your mind isn't on college? Okay, so I'm pretty sure that there is an age limit here, that is 15. So if you are 15 years old, you are probably a Freshman. Even if you're homeschooled, you are still in a 'grade' if I'm not mistaken. You know what that means? College is only FOUR YEARS away. Yeah, four years may seem long off to you, but think of it like this-

You are buying a 2 year old mustang. In two years, the horse will be four. That's pretty much when you start putting a saddle on the horse, because trust me, he probably won't be ready for that when he's three. Physically maybe, but not mentally.

Now you're a Junior. You have two years before college. Uh oh! Time to buckle down and start thinking about college! So now you are visiting colleges, and putting some time in your education, because I assume you want to do more than flip burgers for the rest of your life. 

Spending all this time at school leaves you not as much time to really ride your horse, so you're spending more time doing that. But wait! You have to saddle break a Mustang! One of the most crucial parts of it's training, if you want to ride it. Now you don't have time to ride, because you're worried about your mustang. Then your other horse isn't getting worked, and becomes a crazy mess because you won't exercise him because you're spending too much time with this Mustang.

Another year rolls by. Your Mustang is now five years old, and MIGHT be saddle broke. Sort of. 
So now you're training this horse undersaddle. Yay, you're finally riding! But now, college is knocking at the door! You finally realise that yeah, four years goes by pretty quick. One year will go by in the blink of an eye. So you get to sort of ride this horse for maybe a year, maybe six months.

Now you go to college. Unless you can get TONS of scholarships (which are VVEERRYY hard to get if you're homeschooled, I'm sorry, statistics), it's not realistic to take a horse to college. I'm sorry, but most people just can't afford it.
So now you have a Mustang whom is barely broke to ride, and another horse that hasn't been ridden in forever, just sitting in a pasture because you've already said your family doesn't know how to take care of a horse. Even if you just do a four-year degree, you are coming home to basically where you started. Is that what you want??

I'm sorry, but I'm sick and tired of your "the world is all sunshine and rainbows" attitude. You are obviously not ready to take on this mustang because you can't train it, you aren't of age to deal with it, and you're going to college in four years. 

If you really want a Mustang, do it after college.
For now, pull your head out of sunshine-land, get a grip on the real world, and open up your mind and LEARN SOMETHING.

My apologies if I offended anyone.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What if I went to college to become an equine vet tech? Oh wow, what better way to prepare for the task of handling all sorts of horses than handling all types of horses, mustangs included? I didn't come here asking for a college plan, you don't need to worry about my college and school stuff, okay?

Like another person has already stated on here, the more you all bash against me and think that I'm in happy dream land, the more I want to do this. So maybe we can all start stating why you like and dislike mustangs. And if you've ever trained one, tell your story instead of worrying about my future at college...


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

And too the hornedfrog, what was ridiculous about that post?? Would you like me to sit back and expect the horse to be perfectly alright if another person hops on? Or would you like me to carefully train the horse that new people are okay to ride you? Because #2 is what I posted.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Roman said:


> What if I went to college to become an equine vet tech? Oh wow, what better way to prepare for the task of handling all sorts of horses than handling all types of horses, mustangs included? I didn't come here asking for a college plan, you don't need to worry about my college and school stuff, okay?
> 
> Like another person has already stated on here, the more you all bash against me and think that I'm in happy dream land, the more I want to do this. So maybe we can all start stating why you like and dislike mustangs. And if you've ever trained one, tell your story instead of worrying about my future at college...


 
Umm... I can think of many better ways then being a vet tech. Vet techs don't take courses on how to handle mustangs, for starters. There isn't a complimentary 'trainers' course. Work under, or apprentice with, an experienced trainer who has handled mustangs successfully, BEFORE you get a mustang.

You are showing an poor attitude towards a lot of people who have given you very good advice. You are insistent on ignoring it, and portraying yourself in an immature light, and are not making any friends here.

To answer your question: I like mustangs. I've handled a few, and have one myself. I don't think that training one is any more or less rewarding than training any good, solid, well broke horse. I'm very glad I rode literally hundreds of other horses before I got one. It's hard, it's sweaty, it can be discouraging, and hitting the ground sucks. It is not romantic in any way. I don't think anyone without some training experience and some sort of game plan should be anywhere near them.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> What if I went to college to become an equine vet tech? Oh wow, what better way to prepare for the task of handling all sorts of horses than handling all types of horses, mustangs included? I didn't come here asking for a college plan, you don't need to worry about my college and school stuff, okay?
> 
> Like another person has already stated on here, the more you all bash against me and think that I'm in happy dream land, the more I want to do this. So maybe we can all start stating why you like and dislike mustangs. And if you've ever trained one, tell your story instead of worrying about my future at college...


The reason is because getting a horse isn't a split yes or no decision. There are A LOT more factors that go into training and owning any horse then yes or no. You have to consider what. How are you going to get there. Your financial status, future and current. There are so many more factors then money to purchase the animals and a warm body to take care of if. 

Your field is going to be super competitive. Your going to have to batten down the hatches and study in high school. There is going to be a lot of studying to get in. As for handling large animals in school, they train your to do it safely. In fact I bet they'd rather you have NO experience so they can train you the proper way. I actually helped a friend to mine and brought her to my barn to give her some pointers on handling large animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> And too the hornedfrog, what was ridiculous about that post?? Would you like me to sit back and expect the horse to be perfectly alright if another person hops on? Or would you like me to carefully train the horse that new people are okay to ride you? Because #2 is what I posted.


Yes, you should expect consistent behavior between people. When you've train an animal anyone giving the same exact cue should get the same result on a horse who knows what's being asked. Just about every horse I've ridden has been taught to canter when outside leg pressure is applied. If he knows the cue you should be able to canter my horse, my co-workers should be able to canter my horse and my grandma should be able to canter my horse. It's a matter of training PEOPLE to understand the animal and his cues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Roman said:


> And too the hornedfrog, what was ridiculous about that post?? Would you like me to sit back and expect the horse to be perfectly alright if another person hops on? Or would you like me to carefully train the horse that new people are okay to ride you? Because #2 is what I posted.


It's ridiculous because you are constantly contradicting yourself. You say you'll get a trainer, then you say you will train the horse. 

It's ridiculous because you have people here - who have more experience with horses than what you've been alive telling you that training/gentling/riding a mustang IS NOT like that of a domestic horse. There have been people who have told you DIRECTLY that their mustang requires CONSTANT discipline, direction and confidence from the handler for the Mustang to be handled and ridden - *no matter how well trained the horse may be*. It all boils down to, you can't out train their instinct - to be alert, cautious, careful, and in some cases, even fearful...which is why they need a very confident rider who can give them solid, consistent direction. You can't expect just anyone to know how to handle mustangs when -as many people have stated - so many need special handling. So you know someone who will be able to fill that role, in a moments notice?? That you can afford to watch over your horse??

You haven't even told us your training skills that make you qualified to own and train not just a domestic horse, but a wild horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

hornedfrog89 said:


> You haven't even told us your training skills that make you qualified to own and train not just a domestic horse, but a wild horse.


Yes, she did. She's teaching her current horse to neck rein. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I will jump in on the vet tech side of things. I worked as a large animal vet tech. I grew up in a veterinary practice, worked on various guest ranches during summers and have been riding since I was a small child. I now work with small animal specialty practice until I can find an opening either in large animal practice or wildlife. The large animal vet tech field is pretty competitive, handling a mustang is not a golden ticket and it really won't help you get comprehensive at your job. What helps you be a good vet tech is knowing what the doctor is going to do. Animals have a way of knowing what the vet is and even the nicest well trained horse turns into a horrible snot when in pain and facing the smell of a vet. If you want to be a good large animal technician get a part time job with a large animal vet or shadow/intern/volunteer to learn about that job field. Most large animal vets don't have a technician on the road because the expense is not worth it, which means you are looking at speciality practices and vet schools both of which are pretty competitive. 

Mustangs make nice horses but I have seen some real train wrecks just like any other poorly trained horse. What do you plan to train your mustang to do? What is your "field" are you looking for a trail horse or a dressage horse?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

@rookie: I'm starting on barrels but have been mainly doing pleasure work. If we get a mustang, we'll start out with trail riding and when he's old enough, we'll get him started on barrels.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

How long have you been riding and working barrels? I don't understand much about barrel racing but training a horse on a pattern can be a challenge. How long have you been riding? You are home schooled so how many hours per day do you anticipate being able to work with this horse?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been seriously riding (like several times a week) for 4 years. Before that I rode whenever someone invited me to ride their horse or if we went on vacation. I am going to learn the basics of Barrel Racing Saturday, hoping the lesson won't get canceled. If we got one, I could spend as many hours out there as I want. School starts at 8:30 and usually ends at 10:30 or 11. So anytime is alright with me.


----------



## hoke612 (Jun 18, 2014)

Roman I plan to train a mustang also. The mustang heritage web site will help you find a TIP trainer. The TIP trainer I visited had a lot of information and I learned a lot from her. Good luck.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks! I did look up a TIP trainer and the closest one is over an hour away. :/ Good luck with yours, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

So, you are still a pretty novice rider and you don't really know if barrel racing is what you want to do for sure. I don't think this is a good idea. I would not be put off by the hour drive to a TIP trainer. I used to drive 2 hours one way to get groceries or dog training classes. Sometimes, it is worth the drive to get something you don't have. Good luck convincing your parents that you should get a mustang, if you were my child/friend or family I would not be convinced that it is a good idea.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> Thanks! I did look up a TIP trainer and the closest one is over an hour away. :/ Good luck with yours, I'd love to hear about it!


I thought you were will to make sacrifices and do what it takes to get a mustangs? 

I might (and probably will) take DRIVING an hour away, paying a trainer to come to you, leaving your horse an hour away, visiting weekends, not touching him for the first month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

It wouldn't be me driving, it'd be the trainer.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

And, if I get a mustang, it'd be a young one. Preferably 2 but 1 is okay. By the time it is physically ready to do something like barrels, I'll have had years to do barrels and decide.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My daughters each saddle trained two BLM horses apiece when they were younger. They grew up restarting spoiled horses. Cheap, spoiled horses.

They spent a whole summer with those BLM horses. Nothing else. Stuck on a ranch with nothing to do (not even TV), but cows to check and to make sure the windmills were working. The BLM horses turned out okay and the kids sold them. I *bought* 6 and 7 year old geldings that had repeatedly passed over at auctions/adoption events.

I asked the two that are still in horses (one ranches, the other does polo) if they would mess with another BLM horse.

They each laughed. Oldest asked "Why did every other horse fall off the face of the earth?" The younger said "One thing it taught me was that good breeding breeds good brains. There are too many decent horses that take much less time to mess with those again."

So, yeah, you can probably get one rideable, if you're lucky. And with the amount of experience you describe it will take luck. But I fail to see the enticement for you. And I sure wouldn't have any suggestions about how to convince your parents into letting you try one. It will not be nearly as much fun as getting a started horse that you can learn together with. Why should they listen to your frustration? 

You want to? Save your money and do it when you are an adult. Out of their house. Off their place. Off their insurance.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

OP: Sorry but I absolutely can't give you advice on how to get your parents to think this is a good idea when I myself think it's a horrible idea, especially after reading your responses or lack thereof to people in this thread.

I agree with the notion of waiting until you're old enough to be out of your parents' house and pocketbook before you try something like this. You won't believe me until it happens to you, but the next few years are going to fly by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

*throws hands into air*
Alas, you can't save anybody.
God bless the Mustang that falls into your hands.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Roman said:


> Thanks! I did look up a TIP trainer and the closest one is over an hour away. :/ Good luck with yours, I'd love to hear about it!


My TIP trainer was an hour an a half away. It was totally worth it. She was amazing with Guinness and gave him an excellent foundation that I could work off of. It still took me almost 2 years before I got him going well under saddle, but I knew it would be a long process and I was in no rush. 



Roman said:


> It wouldn't be me driving, it'd be the trainer.


Do you seriously believe that is how it works? :shock:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I've found four trainers, some are closer to me while others are a fair drive away. Though the fifth trainer I'm thinking of, I don't know who she/he is but I'll have to ask my riding instructor. I want the trainer to come to me, there's 4-5 to choose from, if they're not willing then I guess I'm on my own :/ But that's how I feel about the part.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Well good luck with that, but I think you are making a mistake taking that stance. Guinness being under the trainer's care 24/7 for a couple months was the best thing and if I ever come across any bumps in his training that I question my ability to handle he will be going back to that same trainer at her place. Plus most trainers have to make a living off the horses they train so rarely have time for extra drive time to go to a customer's place. They have the horses at their place, under their care, and can easily work with them through out the day as that horse needs. Personally, I would rather have the trainer focus their time on training the horse rather than driving time.

Plus I believe under the TIP program the horse is supposed to be with the trainer until they meet the gentling requirements and then can go home with the adopter.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

So let me get this straight. You want a trainer to conform to your wants or you're not getting one? Do you expect doctors to come to you, or do you just do it all yourself? You say you want to do right by the horse, then turn around and try to blame the trainers if they won't drive out. I don't believe training him yourself would work. Do you have two or three hours a a day on top of working with your other horse?

if you you are dead set on getting a Mustang, the best thing I can think of you doing is getting one year old right before you go to college. He would be five when you came back but breaking out older is better then breaking out early. That would give you however much time to get knowledge about how to handle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Roman said:


> I've found four trainers, some are closer to me while others are a fair drive away. Though the fifth trainer I'm thinking of, I don't know who she/he is but I'll have to ask my riding instructor. *I want the trainer to come to me, there's 4-5 to choose from, if they're not willing then I guess I'm on my own :/* But that's how I feel about the part.


Wait, what?

Life doesn't work that way, and you've got a very naive attitude about it if you think someone who makes their living as a trainer is willingly going to give up valuable work time to drive somewhere once or twice a week without a very sizeable paycheck, mileage compensation (as well as gas money). It'd be like me wanting my hay guy (who lives ~2 hrs away) to drive down and deliver a few bales of hay just for me. Won't happen, and if it did, it'd be crazy expensive. 

And then to say you'll go it alone if they aren't willing to accommodate you because you simply won't accommodate them? That's crazy talk. The Real World doesn't work that way. Look at it in this perspective: are you going to expect your co-workers to cater to you and your needs alone, and if they won't, you'll take a risk of losing your job just because?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

-_- You guys don't see my point here. I _want _to be the one the mustang bonds to, or the one the mustang trusts since obviously a bond isn't important here >_>.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> -_- You guys don't see my point here. I _want _to be the one the mustang bonds to, or the one the mustang trusts since obviously a bond isn't important here >_>.


You don't need to exclusively keeps and train a horse to "bond" with it! People buy already trained and previously owned horses all the time and they "bond" just fine with them. In fact, when your trainer is done with him and only sees him a few times a month he will HAVE to bond with you. This should be a learning experience. Your acting like you will never get another opertunity to train another mustang. Skipping on what RIGHT FOR THE HORSE because of your own SELFISH need to "bond" with an animal shows your care more about you, not the horses needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay Okay, nevermind. Forget I even asked a question because it's become obvious nobody will answer my original question.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

That's because the original question and the answers you've been getting are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Roman said:


> -_- You guys don't see my point here. I _want _to be the one the mustang bonds to, or the one the mustang trusts since obviously a bond isn't important here >_>.



*facepalm* here we go again. 

I'm pretty sure Cat just said her mustang lived with the TIP trainer for quite a while. I'm not going to speak for her, but I'd be willing to be she still has a working 'bond' with the horse. I hope she chimes in with her opinion on your statement.

And you are completely out of line to suggest that the people on this forum - Many of whom have had horses not only longer than you, but longer than you have been alive, don't understand the importance of having a relationship (or in your words, 'bond') with their horses. The relationship these people have with their horses is REALISTIC and one that keeps themselves, and their horses safe. I have received excellent and extremely helpful advice from the people on this forum. It has made me a much better rider and has really helped my relationship with the horse I ride. You, my dear, have expectations that are UNREALISTIC and can lead to serious injury to yourself and the horse.

You have obviously grown up in a sheltered environment. Your thoughts and expectations are the product of an entire generation that has never heard the word "no" or phrases like "Winners" and


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I answered your question. But apparently my answer doesn't count because it isn't the answer you want. I agree 110% with the rest of your family and say you shouldn't try to convince them otherwise because this IS a bad idea. A majority seems to think this, and we have been trying to get across to you WHY that is our answer. 

Unfortunately you are turning a deaf ear because you are obsessed with an unrealistic, glamorized notion regarding the taming of a Mustang. You've made it clear through your comments here that you honestly have NO CLUE about the reality of taking on such a venture.

Sorry to sound harsh, but you ARE getting plenty of answers to your original question. You just won't acknowledge these answers because they are not what you want to hear.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

hornedfrog89 said:


> *facepalm* here we go again.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Cat just said her mustang lived with the TIP trainer for quite a while. I'm not going to speak for her, but I'd be willing to be she still has a working 'bond' with the horse. I hope she chimes in with her opinion on your statement.


Guinness was with his TIP trainer about 4 months before he came home to me. (Usually its 3 months or less, but he had a few issues that had to be worked out to give me a safe place to start.) I only got to see him a few times in that time though I had constant updates. 

However, that in no way impacted the "bond" I have with him now. Continued work and time brought that about. Its not magical or mystical and its not something a mustang reserves for the person who does the initial gentling. I doubt he would even remember his trainer now if he saw her. 

I do understand where the OP is coming from. I wanted to be the one to gentle my first mustang. It was a dream I had since middle school and I tried it about 7-8 years ago. *And I failed in that attempt.* I was in over my head and just got to a point where I was spinning my wheels despite help. I was also in a position I couldn't afford a trainer at the time so ended up selling him to a lady that had him shipped directly from my place to a trainer. I do feel like I failed that horse because I went about it wrong.

This time with the help of the TIP trainer and a little more knowledge under my belt I have a horse that I am hitting trails with and he has been one amazing little dude out there. We even went camping with a bunch of other horses - all 9 years or older domestic breds - and he was as good as any of them. Even out did a couple of them on the mini obstacle course that was at the camp. He's really only been under saddle this spring too. 

If I ever do it again I will definitely get the help of a trainer. A trainer is just a tool that helps set you up for success.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay, I just looked at your "barn". So you got Roman when you were 10 and that was 4 years ago - puts you around 14, right? And it says this nice safe teenage horse was your first horse. 

Based on that, you are not ready for a wild mustang, especially not to do it on your own. When I took on my first mustang I had already retrained a couple hard headed horses with bad habits and started a couple young ones and *I* ended up not being ready. 

And this really concerns me: "I fell off him and lost some confidence but I've regained the majority of that confidence."

You've only fallen off once? So what happens when your mustang you are training bucks you off the first time you try to get on? Or decides to test you after he has been under saddle a couple months? Horses being trained that are greener than grass are unpredictable. It doesn't matter if they are a mustang or some foal that was raised in a nice cushy pasture with tons of handling. They are still unpredictable until they've had miles - and lots of them. Heck - one young gelding I trained was horrible about throwing out bucks every time he was asked to canter. Took a while to get him to learn to balance before he stopped that silly crap. Are you prepared for something like that?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Pfft, I've fallen off more than once. One time Roman stumbled and I went over his head, but I was alright and so was he. Roman is not the perfectly trained, bomb-proof little "pony". He throws me challenges and acts like a brat sometimes, but I work with him and we accomplish those little challenges. I'm training him at the moment because he does have some bad habits, he's not the nice safe little pony you imagine.

And don't tell me you haven't fallen off a horse and haven't been scared. That fall was FOUR years ago, when all I could do was walk. He took off at a gallop, or canter, I don't know. But it sure freaked me out and I chose to go off. That was all my fault, I could've stayed on and figured out how to stop him. 

If I get bucked off when he's just starting to carry a rider, I was keep trying again because I'm a lot better than I was four years ago. And if he decides to test me and I get thrown off, then I'll learn I'll have to pay more attention, or else I'll look into the matter and figure out if he was really being a brat or if there was something wrong with the equipment or with his surroundings.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Cat said:


> You've only fallen off once? So what happens when your mustang you are training bucks you off the first time you try to get on? Or decides to test you after he has been under saddle a couple months? Horses being trained that are greener than grass are unpredictable. It doesn't matter if they are a mustang or some foal that was raised in a nice cushy pasture with tons of handling. They are still unpredictable until they've had miles - and lots of them. Heck - one young gelding I trained was horrible about throwing out bucks every time he was asked to canter. Took a while to get him to learn to balance before he stopped that silly crap. Are you prepared for something like that?


Of course she isn't. She's exactly like so many young posters on these boards--full of book knowledge, movies, novels, and dreams and very little real experience. She's having questions about how to teach a horse to neck rein, and thinks she can gentle and break a wild horse. I don't think she's going to be able to get the mustang in the first place, but if her parents are stupid enough to buy it for her, well, it's all on them--from the risk to the child to the damage done to the horse. She fell off once and lost confidence. I've fallen off many times--broken bones, too--and that was just off of basically well-broke saddle horses. Accidents, stupidity, racing...

One time? and got scared because of it? of course she isn't prepared for anything a mustang might throw at her.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Roman said:


> Pfft, I've fallen off more than once. One time Roman stumbled and I went over his head, but I was alright and so was he. Roman is not the perfectly trained, bomb-proof little "pony". He throws me challenges and acts like a brat sometimes, but I work with him and we accomplish those little challenges. I'm training him at the moment because he does have some bad habits, he's not the nice safe little pony you imagine.
> 
> And don't tell me you haven't fallen off a horse and haven't been scared. That fall was FOUR years ago, when all I could do was walk. He took off at a gallop, or canter, I don't know. But it sure freaked me out and I chose to go off. That was all my fault, I could've stayed on and figured out how to stop him.
> 
> If I get bucked off when he's just starting to carry a rider, I was keep trying again because I'm a lot better than I was four years ago. And if he decides to test me and I get thrown off, then I'll learn I'll have to pay more attention, or else I'll look into the matter and figure out if he was really being a brat or if there was something wrong with the equipment or with his surroundings.


And there is STILL nothing that tells me you are ready for the challenges of a wild horse. Dear god, this is just terrifying. I really wish we COULD talk to your parents. Maybe even spank them for not shutting this idea down until after you are eighteen and have had lessons and experience with a trainer. Arrogant and clueless--two words that describe your attitude towards this endeavor.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman, the attitude isn't going to sit well with most people here. Just FYI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright fine, I won't ask horse questions again because I'll just get told to ship the horse fifty miles away to a trainer. Forget about this question, okay? I've said I'll get the help of a professional but that's not good enough. Forget it all!


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

You didn't ask a horse question. You asked if we could help you convince your family that this is a good idea. And we CAN'T because your family is RIGHT. You have no business with a Mustang at this point even with a trainer imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Everything that needs to be said has been said now, so hopefully the OP can pick the piece of advice that is the best for her situation just now. The thread is closed.


----------

